# منتديات الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد Quality Assurance and Accreditation > الجودة والتقويم والإعتماد >  بعض ملامح التجربة التعليمية في سنغافورة

## د.شيماء عطاالله

سنغافورة قصة نجاح استثنائية ، إذ إنها في أقل من 50 عاما تحولت من جزيرة فقيرة يقطنها غالبية أمية من السكان إلى تضاهي مستويات معيشتهم نظيراتها في الدول الصناعية الأكثر تطورا ، تحتل سنغافورة المرتبة الثانية بعد سويسرا من حيث القدرة التنافسية الاقتصادية على الصعيد العالمي .

لقد فطن رئيس الوزراء لي كوان حقيقة أن التعليم عامل حاسم في لم شمل الأعراق المتنافرة والمتناحرة وتطوير القوى العاملة لتحقيق الأهداف الاقتصادية ولعبت الحاجات الإقتصادية في سنغافورة دورًا هاما في تحديد معالم سياسة التعليم.
وتتفوق سنغافورة من ناحية توخي الحذر الشديد عند النظر في السياسات الجديدة للتأكد من فعاليتها وأنها مصممة لتتكامل مع السياسات السارية على أرض الواقع ، الأمر الذي ولد أنظمة متينة شديدة الفاعلية.

ومع بداية الحكم الذاتي لسنغافورة بعد استقلالها من ماليزيا عام 1965م شهدت بناء العديد من المدارس وتوظيف العديد من المدرسين ومع حلول السبعينيات عندما ترسخت سنغافورة كدولة مستقلة بدأت تدرك الحكومة أن هناك الكثير من الهدر لأن الطلاب يتركون المدرسة نظرا لان المهارات التي تتطلبها الوظائف يمكن اكتسابها بسهولة في مواقع العمل ، الأمر الذي أدى ألى نشوء مرحلة إصلاحات تركز على ” الجدارة أو الكفاءة ” حيث تم التركيز على المناهج الدراسية وتوحيد الكتب الدراسية وإنشاء هيئة تفتيش المدارس ولم يكن هناك أي فكرة للابتكار او لتطوير المناهج الدراسية تجري بمبادرة من المدرس أو المدرسة.

وفي أواخر الثمانينيات بدأت وزارة التعليم بدراسة الكيفية التي يمكن أن يستجيب بها التعليم للاحتياجات المتغيرة التي طرأت نتيجة الاقتصاد القائم علىالمعرفة وكانت الاستجابة في إنشاء عدد من المدارس المستقلة والمتمتعة بإدارة ذاتية.
ومع حلول التسعينيات أدركت الحكومة أن وجود عدد قليل من المدارس البارزة لم يكن كافيا ، وقد عرفت المرحلة الثالثة لإصلاح نظام التعليم في سنغافورة باسم ” النموذج المركز على القدرة ” التي أطلقت فيها مبادرات إصلاحية عدة : كان أولها في عام 1997م وهي مبادرة ” مدارس التفكير ، تعلم الأمة ” قائمة على أربع مبادئ : – إعادة النظر في أجور المعلمين. – إعطاء قادة المدارس مزيدا من الاستقلالية. – إلغاء التفتيش واستحداث التميز المدرسي. – تقسيم المدارس لمجموعات يشرف عليها موجهون مختصون مكنهم من التطوير واستحداث برامج جديدة حيث اتاح هذا النظام للمعلمين الالتقاء والتحدث عن جهودهم المهنية مما أدى ألى وضع نظام المصادر المشتركة I SHARE يحتوي 70 ألف درس وأصبحت ثقافة المشاركة جزء لا يتجزأ من طبيعة المدارس.

وفي عام 2005م جرى إطلاق مبادرة جديدة وهي مبادرة ” تعليم أقل ، تعلم أكثر ” ركزت على طرائق التدريس وتقليل حجم المحتوى لإفساح مجال التفكير.
عوامل أدت إلى نجاح تجربة التعليم : – عدد الطلاب 522 ألف ، على 360 مدرسة. – الاستقرار السياسي والإجماع الشعبي. – كامل في المؤسسات حيث يشترك القادة في الوزارة والمعهد الوطني في تحمل أعباء المسئولية والمسائلة. – لا يتم إعلان أي سياسة تربوية من دون خطة واضحة.

من أهم أهداف التعليم الاهتمام بالفرد وأن يكون: 1. شخص واثق يميز الخطأ من الصواب ، مرن قادر على التكييف ، صاحب تفكير مستقل ونقدي ويتواصل مع الآخرين بصورة فاعلة. 2. متعلم موجه ذاتيا ويسعى ويثابر للتعلم. 3. مسهم نشيط قادر على العمل بفعالية ضمن الفريق ويأخذ زمام المبادرة ويتحلى بروح الابتكار. 4. مواطن يهتم بمصلحة وطنه ومتجذر بأرضه يملك وعيا مدنيا قويا وعلى إطلاع بما يجري من حوله .

نظام التعليم : تتبع سنغافورة نظام تعليم تنافسي ” بهدف توفير فرص متساوية في التعليم للجميع بغض النظر عن مجموعاتهم العرقية أو مكانتهم الاقتصادية والاجتماعية ”
وتتبع مسار 6-2-2 ست سنوات المرحلة الابتدائية وسنتان متوسطة وسنتان ثانوية وجرى تطبيق التعليم الابتدائي المجاني منذ عام 1974م وهي مرحلة إلزامية للأطفال فوق 6 ودون 15 عاما وتترتب عقوبة مالية قدرها 5000 دولار على أولياء الامور الذين يمتنعون من إرسال أطفالهم للمدرسة أو السجن أو بكلا العقوبتين معا لكن يحرص الآباء على تعليم أطفاله مدة 10 سنوات لأنهم يدركون أهمية التعليم.

ومع مراعاة التوجهات الاقتصادية اهتمت الحكومة بتأسيس معهد التعليم التقني ما بعد الثانوي العمر 16-18 والذي يخرج طلاب بمهارات عالية مرتبطة بالصناعة وجنبا إلى جنب مع الاقتصاد.
مشاركة الآباء مجالس المجتمع المحلي وهناك برامج للتعرف على العائلات المحتاجة وتقديم المساعدة.
الاهتمام بالمعلمين وإعطائهم علاوات سنوية سخية تعتمد على تقويم معقد إلى حد ما ل 16 مجال ، منها الاسهامات التي يقدمونها للمدرسة والمجتمع. ويدخل المعلمين معهد التعليم الوطني ويراقبوا لثلاث سنوات لتحديد أي المسار يناسبهم ويجري التعرف على موهبة القيادة مبكرا وعندئذ يحضر هؤلاء المعلمين لأدوار قيادية مستقبلية لأنهم يعتبروا القيادة الضعيفة هي سبب رئيسي للفشل.
وهناك صندوق لتشجيع الطلاب بميزانية 4 مليار دولار.
وتراعى المدارس ذات الأداء المنخفض مثل القرى وتحظى بنفس الموارد.

أولت سنغافورة عناية فائقة في تعليم الرياضيات حيث اعتمدوا على الحس الرياضي الذي يجعل الطلاب يعرفون حل المسائل غير المألوفة بعدة طرق ويعتمد المعلم على الوسائل البصرية.غافورة : سنغافورة قصة نجاح استثنائية ، إذ إنها في أقل من 50 عاما تحولت من جزيرة فقيرة معدومة الموارد الطبيعية يقطنها غالبية أمية من السكان إلى بلد يحتضن 4.7 مليون نسمة تضاهي مستويات معيشتهم نظيراتها في الدول الصناعية الأكثر تطورا ، وحلت مؤخرا المرتبة الثانية بعد سويسرا من حيث القدرة التنافسية الاقتصادية على الصعيد العالمي .

لقد فطن رئيس الوزراء لي كوان حقيقة أن التعليم عامل حاسم في لم شمل الأعراق المتنافرة والمتناحرة وتطوير القوى العاملة لتحقيق الأهداف الاقتصادية ولعبت الحاجات الاقتصادية دورا هاما في تحديد معالم سياسة التعليم.
وتتفوق سنغافورة من ناحية توخي الحذر الشديد عند النظر في السياسات الجديدة للتأكد من فعاليتها وأنها مصممة لتتكامل مع السياسات السارية على أرض الواقع ، الأمر الذي ولد أنظمة متينة شديدة الفاعلية.

ومع بداية الحكم الذاتي لسنغافورة بعد استقلالها من ماليزيا عام 1965م شهدت بناء العديد من المدارس وتوظيف العديد من المدرسين ومع حلول السبعينيات عندما ترسخت سنغافورة كدولة مستقلة بدأت تدرك الحكومة أن هناك الكثير من الهدر لأن الطلاب يتركون المدرسة نظرا لان المهارات التي تتطلبها الوظائف يمكن اكتسابها بسهولة في مواقع العمل ، الأمر الذي أدى ألى نشوء مرحلة إصلاحات تركز على ” الجدارة أو الكفاءة ” حيث تم التركيز على المناهج الدراسية وتوحيد الكتب الدراسية وإنشاء هيئة تفتيش المدارس ولم يكن هناك أي فكرة للابتكار او لتطوير المناهج الدراسية تجري بمبادرة من المدرس أو المدرسة.

وفي أواخر الثمانينيات بدأت وزارة التعليم بدراسة الكيفية التي يمكن أن يستجيب بها التعليم للاحتياجات المتغيرة التي طرأت نتيجة الاقتصاد القائم على المعرفة وكانت الاستجابة في إنشاء عدد من المدارس المستقلة والمتمتعة بإدارة ذاتية.
ومع حلول التسعينيات أدركت الحكومة أن وجود عدد قليل من المدارس البارزة لم يكن كافيا ، وقد عرفت المرحلة الثالثة لإصلاح نظام التعليم في سنغافورة باسم ” النموذج المركز على القدرة ” التي أطلقت فيها مبادرات إصلاحية عدة : كان أولها في عام 1997م وهي مبادرة ” مدارس التفكير ، تعلم الأمة ” قائمة على أربع مبادئ : – إعادة النظر في أجور المعلمين. – إعطاء قادة المدارس مزيدا من الاستقلالية. – إلغاء التفتيش واستحداث التميز المدرسي. – تقسيم المدارس لمجموعات يشرف عليها موجهون مختصون مكنهم من التطوير واستحداث برامج جديدة حيث اتاح هذا النظام للمعلمين الالتقاء والتحدث عن جهودهم المهنية مما أدى ألى وضع نظام المصادر المشتركة I SHARE يحتوي 70 ألف درس وأصبحت ثقافة المشاركة جزء لا يتجزأ من طبيعة المدارس.

وفي عام 2005م جرى إطلاق مبادرة جديدة وهي مبادرة ” تعليم أقل ، تعلم أكثر ” ركزت على طرائق التدريس وتقليل حجم المحتوى لإفساح مجال التفكير.

عوامل أدت إلى نجاح تجربة التعليم :
– عدد الطلاب 522 ألف ، على 360 مدرسة.
– الاستقرار السياسي والإجماع الشعبي.
– تكامل في المؤسسات حيث يشترك القادة في الوزارة والمعهد الوطني في تحمل أعباء المسئولية والمسائلة.
– لا يتم إعلان أي سياسة تربوية من دون خطة واضحة.

من أهم أهداف التعليم الاهتمام بالفرد أن يكون:
1. شخص واثق يميز الخطأ من الصواب ، مرن قادر على التكييف ، صاحب تفكير مستقل ونقدي ويتواصل مع الآخرين بصورة فاعلة.
2. متعلم موجه ذاتيا ويسعى ويثابر للتعلم.
3. مسهم نشيط قادر على العمل بفعالية ضمن الفريق ويأخذ زمام المبادرة ويتحلى بروح الابتكار.
4. مواطن يهتم بمصلحة وطنه ومتجذر بأرضه يملك وعيا مدنيا قويا وعلى إطلاع بما يجري من حوله .

نظام التعليم :
تتبع سنغافورة نظام تعليم تنافسي ” بهدف توفير فرص متساوية في التعليم للجميع بغض النظر عن مجموعاتهم العرقية أو مكانتهم الاقتصادية والاجتماعية ”
وتتبع مسار 6-2-2 ست سنوات المرحلة الابتدائية وسنتان متوسطة وسنتان ثانوية وجرى تطبيق التعليم الابتدائي المجاني منذ عام 1974م وهي مرحلة إلزامية للأطفال فوق 6 ودون 15 عاما وتترتب عقوبة مالية قدرها 5000 دولار على أولياء الامور الذين يمتنعون من إرسال أطفالهم للمدرسة أو السجن أو بكلا العقوبتين معا لكن يحرص الآباء على تعليم أطفاله مدة 10 سنوات لأنهم يدركون أهمية التعليم.

ومع مراعاة التوجهات الاقتصادية اهتمت الحكومة بتأسيس معهد التعليم التقني ما بعد الثانوي العمر 16-18 والذي يخرج طلاب بمهارات عالية مرتبطة بالصناعة وجنبا إلى جنب مع الاقتصاد.
مشاركة الآباء مجالس المجتمع المحلي وهناك برامج للتعرف على العائلات المحتاجة وتقديم المساعدة.

الاهتمام بالمعلمين وإعطائهم علاوات سنوية سخية تعتمد على تقويم معقد إلى حد ما ل 16 مجال ، منها الاسهامات التي يقدمونها للمدرسة والمجتمع. ويدخل المعلمين معهد التعليم الوطني ويراقبوا لثلاث سنوات لتحديد أي المسار يناسبهم ويجري التعرف على موهبة القيادة مبكرا وعندئذ يحضر هؤلاء المعلمين لأدوار قيادية مستقبلية لأنهم يعتبروا القيادة الضعيفة هي سبب رئيسي للفشل.
وهناك صندوق لتشجيع الطلاب بميزانية 4 مليار دولار.
وتراعى المدارس ذات الأداء المنخفض مثل القرى وتحظى بنفس الموارد.
أولت سنغافورة عناية فائقة في تعليم الرياضيات حيث اعتمدوا على الحس الرياضي الذي يجعل الطلاب يعرفون حل المسائل غير المألوفة بعدة طرق ويعتمد المعلم على الوسائل البصرية.

المصدر
http://ktateeb.org/?p=1256

----------


## AbuHossam

الله يجزيكي خير يا دكتورة
منجم علم. الله يحفظك

----------

